# Gentoo Installation ÜBER USB erstellt Partitionen auf USB

## mekeor

Hallo,

Ich habe das Problem, dass, wenn ich das normale install-x86-minimal-20100216.iso (http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/x86/autobuilds/current-iso/) herunterlade und dann mit UNetbootin (http://www.heise.de/software/download/unetbootin_universal_netboot_installer/56487) auf mein USB-Stick "brenne" und daraufhin die Befehle im Handbuch für die Gentoo-installation (http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap3) eingebe, dass dann keine Partitionen auf meiner Festplatte meines Netbooks (kein CD-Laufwerk!) sondern auf meinem USB-Stick erstellt werden. Blöd.

 > Ich will also über einen USB-Stick Gentoo auf meinem Acer Aspire One 751h installieren.

 + Mein Netbook hat kein optisches Laufwerk. Ich habe keine externe Festplatte.

 + Ich will keine Live-USB!!!!

Wie geht das? Gibts dazu eine Anleitung?

Hilfe!

Mit dankenden Grüßen,

mekeor  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## py-ro

Falls die HDDs erkannt wurden, sind sie vermutlich nur nach hinten gerutscht, da der USB-Stick sda sein wird. Deine erste Festplatte wird dann sdb sein.

Py

----------

## ChrisJumper

Willkommen bei Gentoo, mekeor!

Wie py-ro schon vermutet ist das dann wohl sdb, schau dir notfalls einfach mal die Partitionstabelle an:

```
# fdisk -l /dev/sdb
```

Das hilft dir vielleicht bei der Kernel-Konfiguration:  Acer Aspire One A0751h

Wenn es bei dir mit der Installation nicht eilt würde ich anraten die Home-Partition zu Verschlüsseln. Und im Vorhinein alle Schritte der Gentoo-Installation durchlesen. Bzw. ist das deine erste Gentoo-Installation?

OT:

Ich hatte Gentoo mal auf einem Netbook installiert und es funktioniert auch ganz gut. Allerdings würde ich es nicht empfehlen da die Compeiler-Zeit die Laufwerke und die Batterie doch recht stark belastet. Mittlerweile habe ich mir einfach Moblin drauf installiert. Aber das kann keine MP3s usw. Da war Gentoo schon "vorteilhaft" aber wenn man nicht direkt weil was man will und so ein "minimales, aber angepasstes" System für das Netbook erstellt ist Gentoo nicht unbedingt geeignet. Einfach weil die Updates lange brauchen zum kompilieren.

----------

## mekeor

boa!

so ein schnelles forum habe ich noch nie gesehen! danke für die antworten!

ich werde das ganze gleich nochmal versuchen (die installation)!

---------

und ja, es ist meine erste gentoo inst. und danke für die willkommen-begrüßung,

von gentoo kannst du mich allerdings trotzdem nicht abschrecken,...

nein, gentoo kann man ja genug intensiv konfigurieren, sodass mit der akkuzeit schon passen wird...[?]

und... joa, dann versuch ich's gleich mal;

DANKE!!!

----------

## mekeor

oO.

wie's aussieht wird meine hdd nicht erkannt!

wie kann ich das nach schauen?? [befehl?]

es gibt kein sdb!

nur ein sda und ein sda1!

"/" hat eine größe von ca. 323M

und sda und sda1 (jeweils) null!

außerdem kommt nachdem ich in fdisk die partitionierung vorbereitet habe und mit w aus fdisk raus bin, eine ausgabe, worin steht, dass die einstellungen erst dann übernommen werden können (in irgendeine tabelle) , wenn ich reboote (als ich das das letzte mal gemacht hab konnte er nicht mehr vom usb-stick booten) oder 2 programme mit komischen namen starte, was ich nicht konnte...

was machen??

 :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Arrow:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Arrow:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Mekeor,

wie gut kennst du dich mit Linux aus? Einfach nur damit ich weiß welche Befehle dir helfen...

Probiere mal ein dmesg | less dann bekommst du unter anderem auch die Meldungen die beim Booten so vorbei gerauscht sind. Mit q kannst du less wieder verlassen und durch drücken von / öffnet sich eine Suchfunktion mit dem du anschließend nach ausdrücken suchen kannst. Mit ESC verlässt man diese Suchmöglichkeit wieder. Mehr Informatisonen stehen auch in der Man(ual)page von less (man less).

In dieser laaangen Ausgabe von dmesg steht halt irgendwo auch welche Datenträger wie erkannt wurden, welche Größe sie haben und welche Partitionen. Je nachdem welches USB-Live-Linux du verwendet hast (kommt auf dessen Kernel an), kann es sein das die Laufwerke hda oder sda heißen. Was nicht auszuschließen ist.. ist leider auch das sie gar nicht erkannt werden weil dein Live-Linux evtl keinen Treiber für den IDE/SATA-Controller hat. Aber das ist eher unwahrscheinlich.

Viel Erfolg!

Chris

P.s: Lass dich nicht abschrecken, ist meistens viel zu Lesen. Aber mit Geduld, Ruhe und Google. Wirst das schon schaffen. Schau vielleicht auch mal bei den anderen "Netbook"-Wiki Eintragen (Im gentoo-wiki nach "aspire one" suchen) vorbei. Manche Eintrage sind umfangreicher als der zu deiner Hardware, doch wenn sich die Verbaute Hardware da überschneidet kannst manche Einträge bestimmt verwenden. Ist zwar auch alles auf Englisch, und Passt nicht immer zu deiner Hardware. Aber es gibt den ein oder anderen Hinweis.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *mekeor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> außerdem kommt nachdem ich in fdisk die partitionierung vorbereitet habe und mit w aus fdisk raus bin, eine ausgabe, worin steht, dass die einstellungen erst dann übernommen werden können (in irgendeine tabelle) , wenn ich reboote (als ich das das letzte mal gemacht hab konnte er nicht mehr vom usb-stick booten) oder 2 programme mit komischen namen starte, was ich nicht konnte...

 

Das kommt immer, bin selber nicht sicher wie sehr das mit dem neustarten stimmt. Es geht aber definitiv, das du einen Datenträger der nicht eingehängt (mount) ist, partitionieren kannst und anschließend formatieren (mit mkfs.ext3). Wohl musst darauf achten das fdisk auf das Device angewendet wird (z.B.sda) und mkfs.irgendwas auf die Partition (z.B. sda1).

Schau mal, hier gibt es noch was zu Lesen, ein OpenBook über Gentoo-Linux als pdf (kostenlos) zum download. Darin ist auch noch eine alternative Erklärung zu den verschiedenen Punkten bei der Installation.

----------

## Josef.95

Ansonsten kannst du dir auch mit einem simplen 

```
$ cat /proc/partitions
```

ausgeben lassen welche Partitionen dein Kernel kennt. Diese sollten sich dann Formatieren und dann auch mounten lassen.

----------

## mekeor

hallo!

danke für eure antworten!

tatsächlich gab es auf der gentoo wiki einen artikel über meinen netbook ( http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Acer_Aspire_One_AO751h ) worin auch hilfreiche infos enthalten waren... ich musste einen befehl eingeben, damit meine festplatte erkannt wurde...dankeschön!super!

das problem ist gelöst!!!

mfg - mekeor

----------

